
21 android apps ripped off, exploits added and republished. 200k d/ls. - iuguy
http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/fvhdw/someone_just_ripped_off_21_popular_free_apps_from/
======
iuguy
Apologies if the headline seems a little cryptic. This a link to an ongoing
discussion on reddit about how 21 popular apps on the android marketplace were
downloaded, had root exploit code added before being repackaged and put up on
the official android market for download. There's since been between
50,000-200,000 downloads of these trojaned apps in the past 4 days.

There's some commentary here: [http://blog.mylookout.com/2011/03/security-
alert-malware-fou...](http://blog.mylookout.com/2011/03/security-alert-
malware-found-in-official-android-market-droiddream/) along with a list of
publishers and applications.

If you're an android developer you might want to check this out. If you've
been affected I'd love to hear your thoughts and feelings about this here.

